# Remote record on two TiVo.



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

I had a second TiVo installed yesterday! Anybody know how the remote record works with two units?


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Apparently it does both. It used to do one (which is fine with me as my second Tivo just picks up suggestions as I'm waiting for them to be able to talk to each other to use it fully).


----------

